# Easton EC90 SL Clinchers



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi, I have the above mentioned wheelset and am currently running a SRAM 11/28 OG 1070 cassette. Works great, love it. I assume I must have the R4 Shimano 10 Speed cassette body based on looking at the Easton Cassette Compatibility chart. My first question is: How do you know for sure which cassette body you have? Second question is: The R4 10 speed cassette body compatibility chart lists the DA 7800, 7900, Ultegra 6600, and 105 cassettes as being compatible.......what about the new Ultegra 6800? Is it compatible also?


----------



## blbike (May 12, 2006)

The black Shimano bodies fits all, if you have the blue (I think) 10 Speed specific body it has taller splines and would only fit the deeper grooved cassette bodies (which is all the newer ones from 7800 onward). 6700 same as 7900.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

when i purchased mine it came with the red anodized freehub body that fits the 7800+ cassette. After discussing it with competitivecyclist they had/have a black ano freehub that fits the PG1070 that i own.

swap was easy peasy


----------

